# Will audi a4 2001 seats fit in my mk4 gli?? please help!



## vwgliv (Jan 3, 2006)

hi, i have an opportunity to buy a perfect set of 01 leathers from audi a4. i have a 2005 mk4 jetta gli, will these fit? if so what do i need to do. any comments or advice are appreciated.
heres the craigslist ad of the seats
http://orlando.craigslist.org/pts/1502699541.html


----------



## vwgliv (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Will audi a4 2001 seats fit in my mk4 gli?? please help! (vwgliv)*

anyone???


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Will audi a4 2001 seats fit in my mk4 gli?? please help! (vwgliv)*

Link is dead, but looking in the Etka, the front of the seat mounts differently.
It seems like its similar to the Mk3 and early VW seats slider, where the Mk4 had 3 bolts to hold the front end.
Both vehicles are different chassis, nothing really crosses over.
You should measure the rear width at the rollers of your Mk4 seats and compare them to the Audi seats.
Then familiarize yourself with the front mount and compare it with the Audi seat.
Keep in mind that the seat airbag plugs may differ, and any other seat wiring such as heaters or motors.
Also know that some Audi vehicles have a very nice looking and feeling fake leather.
You can easily know if the seats have real leather by scratching it, or creasing it. 
Real leather seats will have wrinkles within the 1st year of use. Audi seats with its high grade vinyl will not even after 80K miles.
VW is using thie fake leather in the Mk5 vehicles.
Caveat Emptor!


_Modified by Eric D at 11:31 AM 12-11-2009_


----------

